# Cách vệ sinh máy lọc nước RO tại nhà đơn giản hiệu quả dành cho bạn



## hunghb (24 Tháng chín 2021)

Cách vệ sinh máy lọc nước RO tại nhà đơn giản hiệu quả dành cho bạn

Hiện nay đại đa số các gia đình đều có một thiết bị lọc nước sạch để phục vụ cuộc sống sinh hoạt trong gia đình. Trong số đó thì máy lọc nước công nghệ RO là phổ biến nhất bởi đặc thù chất lượng nước của nước ta. Khác với những máy lọc sử dụng công nghệ lọc khác, công nghệ RO có thể dễ dàng vệ sinh tại nhà bởi chính chúng ta. Dưới đây là hướng dẫn chi tiết cách vệ sinh máy lọc nước RO tại nhà do chính các chuyên gia kỹ thuật gửi đến bạn.

Nguyên nhân cần phải vệ sinh máy lọc nước RO định kỳ

Những thiết bị lọc nước có sử dụng công nghệ RO sẽ có điểm khác với những dòng máy lọc sử dụng công nghệ Nano, UF,… bởi nó được trang bị thêm 3 lõi lọc thô. Chính bởi điểm khác biệt này, các thiết bị lọc nước RO có thể sử dụng ở nhiều loại nước khác nhau với chất lượng nước ở mức đáng báo động. Đây chính là lý do mà các lõi lọc nước của RO thường rất dễ bị bẩn gây ra hiện tượng tắc nước.

Hệ thống lọc nước RO cần được vệ sinh định kỳ để có thể đảm bảo nguồn nước sạch cho gia đình

Hệ thống lõi lọc RO rất dễ vệ sinh, bất kỳ ai trong gia đình đều có khả năng vệ sinh nếu biết nguyên lý của nó. Chính vì vậy, thay vì phải mang đến các nhà phân phối để bảo hành hoặc mất tiền để sửa chữa thì bạn có thể hoàn toàn vệ sinh tại nhà, tối ưu ngân sách cho gia đình.

Nên vệ sinh lõi lọc thường xuyên để có thể tăng tuổi thọ của các lõi lọc đến mức tối đa. Điều này không chỉ giúp đảm bảo nguồn nước sinh hoạt của gia đình mà còn giúp bạn tối ưu chi phí thay lõi lọc định kỳ. Bình thường các lõi lọc, nhất là các lõi lọc thô có thời gian thay khá ngắn tùy theo chất lượng nước và công suất tiêu thụ của nước. Việc vệ sinh lõi thường xuyên sẽ giúp bạn kéo dài tuổi thọ của lõi lọc.

Xem thêm:cho thuê máy lọc nước





Nguyên nhân hệ thống lõi lọc nước RO bị bẩn

Quá trình lọc nước là quá trình nước đi qua các bộ lọc trong hệ thống để loại bỏ toàn bộ chất độc hại. Bộ phận lọc sẽ giữ lại đa số các chất hoá học và cặn bẩn không uống được và chỉ để lại dòng nước tinh khiết nhất. Tùy máy lọc nước RO sẽ có các lõi bù khoáng khác nhau.

Tuy nhiên, khi bộ phận lọc bị bẩn, nó sẽ không thể làm tốt nhiệm vụ này nữa. Bộ phận lọc chỉ có thể giữ lại một lượng chất cặn cố định nhưng khi có quá nhiều cặn, bộ phận lọc nước sẽ ngừng hoạt động.

Điều này có nghĩa là nó sẽ hoạt động kém hiệu quả trong việc giữ lại các chất hoá học và cặn bẩn, quá trình lọc nước trở nên lâu hơn hoặc bạn phải chờ lâu hơn để có nước uống. Tìm cách làm sạch máy lọc nước tại nhà thường xuyên sẽ giảm thiểu nguy cơ gây tắc bộ lọc do các chất cặn bã đóng két lại bên trong.

Cách vệ sinh máy lọc nước RO tại nhà

Bước 1: Vệ sinh xung quanh bộ phận lọc

Bộ phận này thường được làm bằng nhựa và bao quanh ống lọc và bình lọc nước. Mặc dù bộ phận này không tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nước nhưng nó rất dễ bám bẩn, bụi bẩn có thể xâm nhập vào bên trong bộ phận lọc. Để vệ sinh bộ lọc này thì bạn chỉ cần tháo nó ra, vặn theo chiều kim đồng hồ, dùng nước ấm cùng nước rửa bát rửa sạch là có thể lắp lại bình thường.


Bước 2: Vệ sinh bình chứa máy lọc nước và vệ sinh lõi lọc nước RO

Tất cả các bộ phận trong hệ thống lọc nước RO đều cần phải được vệ sinh, bao gồm cả bình lọc

Xem thêmịch vụ cho thuê máy lọc nước ở đâu tốt nhất hiện nay?

Tất cả các bộ phận trong hệ thống lọc nước đều ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng nước đầu ra, chính vì vậy bất cứ lõi lọc nào bạn cũng cần phải vệ sinh sạch sẽ. Tuy nhiên, điều cần chú ý là bạn không được sử dụng xà phòng khi vệ sinh các lõi lọc này vì nó sẽ gây ra hiện tượng ám mùi, thậm chí nếu không tráng sạch nó còn dẫn đến nguy cơ ngộ độc nước. Bạn chỉ cần để lõi lọc dưới vòi nước để xả, áp lực nước càng mạnh thì khả năng tẩy rửa các chất càng mạnh. Các chất hóa học và vết bám bẩn đều sẽ bị rửa trôi.

Bước 3: Vệ sinh bộ lọc thẩm thấu ngược

Hệ thống thẩm thấu ngược hoạt động ở hai cấp độ khác nhau. Đầu tiên là màng lọc thẩm thấu ngược, đây là nơi quyết định phần lớn hiệu quả của hệ thống lọc nước. Thứ hai là trong các bộ lọc trước, thường được làm bằng than hoạt tính hoặc kết hợp than hoạt tính.

Cách thực hiện:

Trước khi tiến hành vệ sinh bộ lọc, bạn hãy rửa tay hoặc đeo găng tay y tế, găng tay cao su sạch. Bạn cũng đừng quên cắt nguồn cung cấp nước cho hệ thống lọc trước khi bảo dưỡng.

Xả: Bạn cần xả để nước thoát ra khỏi hệ thống lọc và bể chứa, chú ý đóng vòi gắn vào hệ thống.

Tháo: Bạn cần tháo cả màng lọc trước và màng thẩm thấu ngược ra khỏi hệ thống. Để thực hiện công việc này, bạn có thể sẽ cần đến một cờ lê để mở vỏ của nó

Làm sạch: Sử dụng chất tẩy rửa hóa học để vệ sinh hệ thống lọc nước. Thông thường, nhà sản xuất sẽ tư vấn cho bạn nên sử dụng chất tẩy rửa nào phù hợp nhất. Nếu không, bạn có thể thay thế bằng 2-3 thìa thuốc tẩy không mùi.

Loại bỏ chất tích tụ: Để thực hiện công việc này, bạn hãy thêm dung dịch làm sạch trực tiếp vào vỏ bộ lọc trước. Sau đó, bạn mở hoàn toàn vòi bên trong và để nước chảy tự do và rửa sạch.

Rửa màng: Sử dụng dung dịch hoặc nước rửa chén để rửa hoặc lau màng lọc. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên chú ý rửa sạch ngay sau đó để loại bỏ dấu vết của sản phẩm hóa học.

Lắp ráp lại: Sau khi mọi thứ đã được làm sạch hoàn toàn, bạn hãy lắp ráp lại và khởi động lại hệ thống lọc nước.

Bạn nên xả nước hệ thống lọc và làm sạch hoặc thay thế màng lọc ít nhất một lần/năm.

Bước 4: Vệ sinh bộ lọc than hoạt tính / than

Cách làm sạch bộ lọc carbon không khác nhiều với cách làm sạch bộ lọc thẩm thấu ngược. Thế nhưng, với bộ lọc than hoạt tính, bạn cần thực hiện cẩn thận hơn.

Bởi vì khi việc vệ sinh bộ lọc bạn sẽ phải làm việc với hóa chất nên công việc này nên thực hiện ở những khu vực có gió lưu thông tốt. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên đeo găng tay, kính bảo hộ, khẩu trang và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng hóa chất.

Cách thực hiện:

Bạn cần đổ khoảng 1,4 lít nước sạch ở nhiệt độ phòng vào xô đựng.

Thêm từ từ hai cốc axit muriatic vào xô nước và khuấy đều liên tục. Tốt nhất, bạn nên sử dụng một máy khuấy nhựa để thực hiện việc này.

Rửa sạch bộ lọc: Nếu bộ lọc có quá nhiều cặn bẩn tích tụ có thể nhìn thấy rõ ràng thì bạn hãy rửa sạch nó dưới vòi nước. Khi đã sạch bẩn, bạn hãy đặt nó vào bên trong dung dịch và để nó chìm xuống.

Chờ: Bạn cần ngâm bộ lọc trong dung dịch này ít nhất 5 ngày để loại bỏ hết tạp chất ô nhiễm. Dung dịch cần được đảm bảo duy trì nhiệt độ phòng trong thời gian này.

Làm lại: Sau khi hoàn tất bước trên, bạn hãy lấy bộ lọc và ngâm nó trong nước sạch khoảng năm phút.

Rửa sạch và lắp lại: Rửa sạch bộ lọc dưới vòi nước và lắp lại nó vào vị trí cũ.

Khi vệ sinh bộ lọc carbon, bạn cũng có thể chỉ cần rửa sạch. Tuy nhiên, cách này không thể giúp bạn loại bỏ hoàn toàn các chất bẩn, chất độc hại tích tụ trên bộ lọc.

Trên đây là cách vệ sinh hệ thống lõi máy lọc nước RO tại nhà. Với những thông tin được cung cấp bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự mình thực hiện mà không cần phải chờ đợi bất kỳ một đội ngũ kỹ thuật nào để thực hiện. Những bước làm trên bạn nên thực hiện khoảng 4 – 7 tháng một lần để giữ cho hệ thống máy lọc của mình có thể hoạt động hiệu quả nhất có thể.


----------

